# Vonage - Computer-Age Scam?



## SifuPhil (Apr 30, 2016)

I finally got hooked up for telephone service with Vonage. I figued that at $9.99/mn it would be far cheaper than having a cell phone. I don't go anywhere anyway, so I don't need the mobility of a cell.

I went to pay my first monthly invoice today and discovered I was being charged $21.75. 

Why the extra cost?

Because they didn't include government taxes, levies, fees, 9-1-1 charges, etc. A whole slew of add-on charges that more than doubled my monthly invoice.

But they advertise $9.99/mn.

*Way to bait and switch, Vonage! *


----------



## Wrigley's (May 1, 2016)

Is there a contract? Or can you shove a phone up their receiver toot suite?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Is there a contract? Or can you shove a phone up their receiver toot suite?



You can walk away any time during the first year. Right now I'm on a month-to-month basis with them.

Starting in the second year the price goes up from $9.99/mn to $24.99/mn (which will probably mean more like $35), but at least they tell you that in the fine print up front.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 1, 2016)

Well it's good you can walk away if you want to. If you do, you might let them know you posted this before you never speak to them again.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Well it's good you can walk away if you want to. If you do, you might let them know you posted this before you never speak to them again.



"Just walk away
Doo-doo-doo-doo-doo ..."

Stepping back and looking at the big picture, even $35/mn is a bargain for unlimited calls compared to most cell phone plans. Since I'm calling Canada so much these days D) I'm actually satisfied with Vonage, even if they don't divulge ALL the costs involved.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> "Just walk away
> Doo-doo-doo-doo-doo ..."
> 
> Stepping back and looking at the big picture, even $35/mn is a bargain for unlimited calls compared to most cell phone plans. Since I'm calling Canada so much these days D) I'm actually satisfied with Vonage, even if they don't divulge ALL the costs involved.



Yeah, I think it's reasonable. But a slew of service providers use that tactic. I expected to be paying under $80/mo for cable TV, which I rarely watch. Sure, the basic service is $79, but I've been paying around $150.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Ooh, cable - big grrr ...

Went through a whole thing with "updating our service" recently, where we had to rent a cable box for an extra $5/mn. Supposed to get a bunch of new channels, and they even included some good ones like TCM, FX, etc. Problem is, with 2 TVs, we would have to get two boxes, so we just disconnected one of them (small grrrrr...)

Well, all those channels disappeared the other day. Even channels we USED to get before the box like CNN are gone. That's how they lure you into buying the next level up.

But I'll be darned if I'll go from $24.95/mn to $99.99/mn - that's the next step up, and it's just ridiculous to pay that much for the privilege of watching commercials. I can find pretty much anything I want on the 'Net for free, so why would I pay that much?


----------



## Wrigley's (May 1, 2016)

What with Netflix, putlocker, hulu, etc, they're getting pretty near the cliff. I won't be sad to see them fall.

Hope they show it on youtube.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> What with Netflix, putlocker, hulu, etc, they're getting pretty near the cliff. I won't be sad to see them fall.
> 
> Hope they show it on youtube.



Wouldn't that be something?

Or even an epic movie - 

*Starkwars


**slow scroll*

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away .... 

*stirring music*

*establishing scene*

An abandoned building with "Glaxo Cable" on the side. Mutant rats scamper in the ruins.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I finally got hooked up for telephone service with Vonage. I figued that at $9.99/mn it would be far cheaper than having a cell phone. I don't go anywhere anyway, so I don't need the mobility of a cell.
> 
> I went to pay my first monthly invoice today and discovered I was being charged $21.75.
> 
> ...



I had Vonage years ago liked it but as you said the fees start adding up after installation.  My first try to solve that problem was to get me a 'Magic Jack' poor decision, kept dropping calls.  Then after our relocation I decided to give up on VIOP go strictly wireless,  hated texting fumble fingers, eliminated data, use my 'smart phone' data connected to my DSL, works fine.  Take my handy tablet if I travel connecting to whatever wifi available with no personal information.  I'm not connected 24/7 & don't need to be.


----------



## Lon (May 1, 2016)

I had Vonage for eight years and never had a problem with them.


----------



## ndynt (May 1, 2016)

A few years ago I switched to Callcentric, because of Vonage's billing.   Even though you have to purchase a box initially, and I had a hard time setting it up......it is only 12.44 a month, excellent support and service.   Have never regretted it.
Cable....I wonder how long we will be able to continue to stream from other sources.  The cable companies are lobbying hard to overturn FCC's net neutrality law.   If they win they will charge Amazon, Netflix, Hulu and everyone else that streams, trying to force us back into cable use.  How many of us on limited incomes will be able to afford either the high cable bills.  Or what the sites we use now will have to charge us, to just stay in business.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I had Vonage years ago liked it but as you said the fees start adding up after installation. My first try to solve that problem was to get me a 'Magic Jack' poor decision, kept dropping calls. Then after our relocation I decided to give up on VIOP go strictly wireless, hated texting fumble fingers, eliminated data, use my 'smart phone' data connected to my DSL, works fine. Take my handy tablet if I travel connecting to whatever wifi available with no personal information. I'm not connected 24/7 & don't need to be.



For people like me that are technically challenged, SOP - 

"Using your smart phone data connected to your DSL" - isn't that still VOIP? You're still going over the 'Net, right? 



Lon said:


> I had Vonage for eight years and never had a problem with them.



Thanks, Lon - that's reassuring. 



ndynt said:


> A few years ago I switched to Callcentric, because of Vonage's billing. Even though you have to purchase a box initially, and I had a hard time setting it up......it is only 12.44 a month, excellent support and service. Have never regretted it.
> Cable....I wonder how long we will be able to continue to stream from other sources. The cable companies are lobbying hard to overturn FCC's net neutrality law. If they win they will charge Amazon, Netflix, Hulu and everyone else that streams, trying to force us back into cable use. How many of us on limited incomes will be able to afford either the high cable bills. Or what the sites we use now will have to charge us, to just stay in business.



That's going to be the day of revolution in this country.

Not able to watch cute kitty videos for free? Insane!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> For people like me that are technically challenged, SOP -
> 
> "Using your smart phone data connected to your DSL" - isn't that still VOIP? You're still going over the 'Net, right?



Should've clarified, no calls through my DSL just data, I use it like a tiny, tiny tablet.  I went into settings > wifi > (my router id).    I still use my S-phone & provider for calls don't have the text or data feature.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Ah, okay - thanks, Son.


----------



## jnos (May 10, 2016)

I used Vonage for several years to transition from the landline. We gave it up after we were situated well enough with our cell phones and everyone that matters knew our numbers. I really liked their service, but don't recall what the price was.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2016)

Thanks, Jnos!

So far, so good - the call quality is excellent.


----------

